

Data Rights We Must Demand from Companies - apievangelist
http://www.readwriteweb.com/cloud/2011/04/quantified-self-data-portabili.php?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+readwriteweb+%28ReadWriteWeb%29

======
Bud
This article needs an editor. I enjoyed it and agree with the points the
author makes, but it's a bit hilarious that the first "data right" is labeled:

Give Us Access Our Data

Oops!

~~~
sp332
Why don't you make your critique on RRW, instead of just complaining here?

